# Crema Bottomless Portafilter and Distribution Tool for Sage BE



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi there,

https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/collections/all

Does anyone have any experience of this company? I am looking for both these products for my Sage Barista Express and I cannot find them in the UK. I'm looking at the 53mm Motta Distribution tool but the Crema one is made specifically for the Sage BE which I believe is actually 53.5.

Bottomless/Naked portafilters are nowhere to be found outside of Pullman in Australia and that will prove very expensive (they said Germany was an option but I can't find it on the German website). So I'd be up for getting this Crema one if it was a reasonable price.

So, anyone have the Crema bottomless portafilter or distribution tool? Any good? If you got them, where did you get them from?

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

A lot of people make there own portafilter as they are vertically impossible to find for the sage machines, other than pullman like you say.



CocoLoco said:


> Crema portafilter


 Where have you seen the crema one?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> A lot of people make there own portafilter as they are vertically impossible to find for the sage machines, other than pullman like you say.
> 
> Where have you seen the crema one?


 Sorry, link added to my original post now, meant to do that before posting it.

https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/collections/all

I did see that someone on here makes them, I'm very new and didn't think it was right for me to enquire of him. Plus I imagine lots of people are queueing with him, he doesn't need me on his case just yet (if he even still does them).

EDIT: I'm in contact with Crema, they've told me the Bottomless Portafilter is $79.99 and the 53mm Distribution Tool is $39.99. I'm asking about shipping costs. Will update once I find out.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Just to update this, shipping is about £24 for the distributor tool, so about £64/$75 total. Not sure if you'd have to pay import tax on top. Once the bottomless portafilter becomes available I'll know shipping for both items, but that is one expensive way to get these products.


----------

